# The Wii U is laaaaarge



## Nah3DS (Jun 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The Wii U was visible in a mock living room setup, and is surprisingly large.
> 
> Nintendo focused on the controller very heavily in its presentation, and didn't really talk about the console itself at all. Perhaps the prototype's size has something to do with it.
> 
> Part of the Wii's appeal was that it was unintrusive--part of its identity is that it is small and protable, and surely Nintendo wants to keep that image. While the Wii U's on display are obviously early designs, apparently they take up a good deal more real estate. From the looks of it, while it's face is slim and almost identical to the Wii's, I'd guess its depth is comparable to an original Xbox 360. Check out my picture and see for yourself!









source


----------



## raulpica (Jun 9, 2011)

I seriously hope that it's big like that because it's a Dev unit with a HD in it, like the first showcase Wiis (which had a red faceplate).


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 9, 2011)

looking at the pic, i have to say, it doesnt look that large, it does look larger than the wii, but not by much. i am basing this by looking at the disk tray and trying to compare it to the depth of the wii u


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 9, 2011)

It looks the same other than it's depth which is very big. o.o


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 9, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I seriously hope that it's big like that because it's a Dev unit with a HD in it, like the first showcase Wiis (which had a red faceplate).



I hope your right, judging from the pics that thing would fit on my unit, but only with no cables plugged into it, with power/video etc it's going to be hanging over the edge.

From my experience dev units that mimic the looks of retail units are larger, I owned an xbox (not 360) dev unit at one stage and it looked very similar to a standard crystal xbox, only slightly taller, I also remember one variation of the gamecube dev kit that had a huge slot protruding from the top for dev cartridges.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 9, 2011)

Unless my home console is the size of an entertainment center, I don't care.

It's not like it'll be moving much and they can fit most anywhere.


----------



## .Chris (Jun 9, 2011)

lol, I didn't know that the Wii "2" was called Wii "U", until today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They might change the design later on...


----------



## Nujui (Jun 9, 2011)

It really doesn't look that big to me...


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 9, 2011)

From the Nintendo E3 site

Size:
Approximately 1.8 inches tall, 6.8 inches wide and 10.5 inches long.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't consider that big, size of consoles is the least of my worries.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 9, 2011)

Not really a big deal to me since my entertainment center is huge but I guess its a big deal to some people?


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 9, 2011)

If you can't fit the WiiU in your house, how can you possibly play motion controlled games?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 9, 2011)

The console isn't huge, but I might have problems with the controller. It looks kinda big in Iwata's hands


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> The console isn't huge, but I might have problems with the controller. It looks kinda big in Iwata's hands


I could probably say the opposite. Seeing as how he's gripping it with just one hand (between his fingers) makes the controller look a lot smaller then what I was expecting. With the grips on the back of the device, it looks like it'll be pretty damn easy to use.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 9, 2011)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> From the Nintendo E3 site
> 
> Size:
> Approximately 1.8 inches tall, 6.8 inches wide and 10.5 inches long.


For comparison's sake:
Wii: (1.73 in) tall, (6.18 in) wide, and (8.48 in) long.

It's not that big of a difference.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 9, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> EnigmaXtreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I wonder why the WiiU in the OP's picture looks so long. That's weird.


----------



## Valwin (Jun 9, 2011)

it looks long but is not like i  will be moving it o anything


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 9, 2011)

It's a home console. It's not like we are gonna take it on a road trip.

I already have a place for it so its all good.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks tiny. I can't see it being bigger then a 360 or PS3, so who cares.


----------



## Windaga (Jun 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's probably something attached to it, like an external hard drive. Or there's just something behind it, and that thing is covering it.

Or it's just that long for demo purposes. Either way, the specs posted are Nintendo's official specs, so we won't have to worry about that. I don't really have much room for another console on my shelf - so I hope I'll be able to lay this ontop of my PS2.


----------



## Gameplayer9198 (Jun 9, 2011)

Unkown it may be made longer so it would be harder to still it ???


----------



## injected11 (Jun 9, 2011)

gameplayer_9198 said:
			
		

> it may be a mirror


The lock on the white bar holding the console in place isn't reflected, so no.

Plus the back end looks to be a dark grey with a cable sticking out of it. Clearly not a reflection.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Looks tiny. I can't see it being bigger then a 360 or PS3, so who cares.



THIS whole thing, is tiny?!


----------



## jan777 (Jun 9, 2011)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> Darmanitan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at above pic. The controller even looks bigger than the console.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 9, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> EnigmaXtreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no way the console he's holding is the same size as this one.
Something's really wrong.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 9, 2011)

Darmanitan said:
			
		

> snip




Probably a dev unit or something.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 9, 2011)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Darmanitan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully.
I don't care about ugliness or whatever, but I'd hate to stuff that in the small space under the TV.


----------



## injected11 (Jun 9, 2011)

Darmanitan said:
			
		

> There's no way the console he's holding is the same size as this one.
> Something's really wrong.


It's a close-up shot, at a poor angle for a picture. They look like the same console to me.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 9, 2011)

This may explain why nintendo flat out didn't show the console in their E3 roundup: their promotional video was made with a prototype/development unit/beta/whatever.


If those E3 mentioned sizes are final, the wiiU isn't that large at all. Larger than the wii, yes, but still smaller than xbox360 or PS3 (comparison picture...not including the wiiu).


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 9, 2011)

Perfect size, according to my wife.....


----------



## ilman (Jun 9, 2011)

OP's picture looks loke there is a charger directly behind the wii U.
That's why it's very long!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 9, 2011)

come on people, its the same. it just looks pretty long because of the angle the picture is taken. but take for size reference the disk tray, since a disk is circular, you can kinda see until where the disk should go in and how much is left after that, is not really that much. its almost like the wii pretty much


----------



## dangerboy (Jun 9, 2011)

the console doesnt look much larger than the controller, just thicker. and the controller is just a little bigger than id expect a 3DS XL to be if they ever make those.


----------



## omgwtfhax (Jun 9, 2011)

Take your Wii (or any rectangular object, like a book), and hold it so that it looks like the Wii U in the picture.  Now close one eye.
It's difficult to judge the size of the Wii U in that pic because of the lack of perspective and any kind of reference object (the lock doesn't count because we have no idea how big the lock actually is).


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 9, 2011)

Tags: GameTrailers.com, E3 2011: Zelda Tech Demo (Cam), PC Games, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360[/p]


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 9, 2011)

omgwtfhax said:
			
		

> Take your Wii (or any rectangular object, like a book), and hold it so that it looks like the Wii U in the picture.  Now close one eye.
> It's difficult to judge the size of the Wii U in that pic because of the lack of perspective and any kind of reference object (the lock doesn't count because we have no idea how big the lock actually is).


you can take as reference the disk tray. disk size are always the same. and i dont think the disk tray will differ in size as much as the wii or at all because of how the disk tray works, it has to be so a disk fits perfectly so there is no harm on it


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 9, 2011)

In the first pic the system looks really large in depth. Absolutely too large for my taste.

But in the pic with Iwata holding it it seems perfectly OK... I bet it`s the perspective.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I know exactly what's happening here.
Iwata is holding a dummy of the final, consumer level verson of the WiiU.
The version shown at E3 is a Prototype Devkit. Its got a bit more work to go on it to miniaturise it and a few more components for extra code testing. That's all that's going on as far as I can see.

THe controller still looks the same size as the console though.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 9, 2011)

It's looks so heavy


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

Cant really tell clearly from that image, but it looks just longer in lenght than the Wii.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 9, 2011)

If it's a dev kit we don't need to panic at all. Don't even see why this is newsworthy..... This console won't come out in another year, so don't sweat it.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 9, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo15iruRD9I[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wideness looks the same as the Wii, but in lenght it looks fucked up o.O!


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2011)

Longconsole is long  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I think I know exactly what's happening here.
> Iwata is holding a dummy of the final, consumer level verson of the WiiU.
> The version shown at E3 is a Prototype Devkit. Its got a bit more work to go on it to miniaturise it and a few more components for extra code testing. That's all that's going on as far as I can see.


This. It's just a prototype cobbled together to run the tech demos and showcase the controller. In fact, I don't even think it has the final hardware inside (CPU/GPU), I have a sneaky suspicion it's just a PC in a weird housing (don't call me out on it, though). Either way, the box from the show floor is just a prototype, and the final version will be smaller. Iwata is holding an empty mockup of the casing. 

I hope it's not the final final casing design, though, I don't like it   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Oh well, that's what case modding is for


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 9, 2011)

Someone should have photo of it with a 3DS.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 9, 2011)

Compared to XBOX's and PS3's it's not too big.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, the controller is much smaller than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 9, 2011)

Also that Prototype is in no way any bigger than my XBox Elite. It just looks weird cause the disk tray and buttons are on the end (a design that only really works for square consoles). If the 360 had its disk tray on the end it would look just as awkward. Hopefully they'll mini it a bit.


----------



## Memino (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope it's available in black at launch, I know that's a small thing but the rest of my consoles/home entertainment/tv/speakers are all black and it would just not go.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 9, 2011)

I want to see more pics of the controller from all angles. I'm really hoping that this does end up getting hacked so it can be used as a portable media player.

When the rumors were floating around that the new wii would use a touch screen controller I envisioned a controller that was all touch screen and the only button(s) was just a 'Home' button. That would have been really sweet because then each game could have a different configurable button layout, although it would have sucked to not have any feedback from the screen to know by touch where the buttons are supposed to be... but even that other companies have figured out in the past and just have never used it on anything.

Well, I'll be one of the first to buy the Wii U when it comes out and I will be taking the thing apart and taking lots of pics and hopefully find a way to dump the internal flash memory.

I really find it rather lame that N is saying that the Wii U will only use 1... maybe 2 touch screen controllers. They should not bother to release it unless it can use 4. Of course screaming video to 4 screens via wireless is quite a lot to do, but how unfair that if you have 3 friends over that only 1-2 people can use a touch screen controller.

I wonder if it will use bluetooth for data communications to those touch screen controllers or some proprietary wireless communications. If it is bluetooth then all it will take at the most is just 2 touch screen controllers to max out the bandwidth.


----------



## injected11 (Jun 11, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t296921-rare-close-up-shots-of-the-wii-u

Told you it was poor camera angle making it look excessively long. Next time, take 'perspective' into account before derping all over a thread for pages. It wasn't a 'dev unit' or anything like that. Same console version Iwata was holding.


----------

